# The Product Endorsement thread



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2013)

My wife got me one of these for our anniversary: http://www.amazon.com/Mac-Sports-Folding-Utility-Wagon/dp/B005CMHNUQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1376311972&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=mac+wagon







Honestly, she'd asked me before about getting one, and I said no. But holy mother og God this thing is more useful and more rugged than I thought. And, it folds up to a fairly small foot print. I keep it behind the seat of my car in case I need to move a lot of groceries into the house, but I've used it for hauling trash bags 150' feet to the curb.

Also behind my seat, I have one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Magna-Cart-Ideal-Hand-Truck/dp/B001HBH1BM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1376312169&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=folding+handtruck






Great for moving bulky stuff from place to place. I actually have two of them, one for the car, one for the house. Actually, mine is another brand or an older/newer model than that shown, but the idea is the same.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I keep it behind the seat of my car in case I need to *move a lot of groceries into the house*, but I've used it for hauling trash bags 150' feet to the curb.




A real man doesn't need such a contraption to carry groceries into the house. You wrap every single bag around your fingers until you cut off circulation and lug them all in at once.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I keep it behind the seat of my car in case I need to *move a lot of groceries into the house*, but I've used it for hauling trash bags 150' feet to the curb.
> ...









Your legs look nice, ble.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2013)

these are more baby related items that were the best purchases ever but anywho...

The lazyboy recliner rocker in lieu of those cheap gliders....OMG best money ever spent.

My brestfriend pillow for new nursing moms....again OMG best money I ever didn't spend (was a gift from another new mom)


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 12, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I keep it behind the seat of my car in case I need to *move a lot of groceries into the house*, but I've used it for hauling trash bags 150' feet to the curb.
> ...




An engineer puts the bags onto the arms and slides them as close to the elbow as possible to maximize mechanical leverage.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 12, 2013)

This thing...http://www.3m.com/brands/scotch/cutters/index.html






and Topo Chico in the little bottles.


----------



## csb (Aug 12, 2013)

When the kid was 2, we flew with him and I bought one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Traveling-Toddler-Seat-Travel-Accessory/dp/B000JHN3AS






I know, it only looks like some webbing and D-rings...but it allows you do this with your existing seat:






We were able to wheel him and the giant Britax seat (also a must have) through the airport with ease. Bonus? It was $12 (at the time) and wasn't like a special travel car seat that you can only use if flying. Easy to attach, easy to detach.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 12, 2013)

The 4' by 8' Harbor Freight utility trailer. Best $300 I ever spent.

It folds up so I can store it along the back wall of the garage. I can unfold it and have it ready to go in under 5 minutes. It only has a 1200lb capacity, but it works really well when picking up supplies from Home Depot that you don't want messing up the inside of your SUV.

This is a google image of one, mine has a plywood platform and removeable 2' high plywood sides.






Folded up (only 24" x 63" of floor space when folded):






A blog about what some people have done with theirs. Anything from a motorcycle trailer to a camper. We only use ours to haul miscellaneous supplies home from Home Depot...

http://blog.harborfreight.com/category/trailers/


----------

